# Kahr cw40



## golfer2b2000 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dont know much about this pistol. Just bought it from my son. I am very fond of the sig family, and to this day I carry a sig p228. This piece seems a bit easier to carry though. I do like the trigger and the fact that there is no external safety to the piece. You just pull it up, and pull the trigger. I havent yet fired it, but I do plan on putting it through a tough expermintal course. I am looking for opinions of you other Kahr owners, and also like to hear more about this piece. I want it to carry, but I want it to be dependable


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just found this post. I have a CW40 also and it is very reliable and accurate. Read the instructions on reassembly very carefully. The Kahr website has a video showing what to do and what not to do. Happy shooting!


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

By the way the Hogue Handel Jr grip sleeve makes a world of difference in comfort.


----------



## Carloss (Jul 8, 2014)

warbird1 said:


> By the way the Hogue Handel Jr grip sleeve makes a world of difference in comfort.


Didn't know there where after market grips for it. My little finger gets pinched at times between the very small gap between the handle and the magazine, if this every happened to you did the after market grips fix it?

Sorry about the hijacking. I have found that with an IWB holster the CW40 is very concealable. To me it does have a good bit of muzzle flip and as according to Kahrs manual after firing 200 rounds for a break in I experienced NO failures what so ever.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

I bought one about 6 Months ago and finally took it out on Labor Day weekend. I put about 100 rounds of Ball and about 50 rounds of SJHP's through it. It was a very fun Pistol to shoot and I didn't have one problem with it. What a sweet Pistol. Sure glad I bought it . If yours works like mind, you are going to love it. It only came with one Magazine like yours, but I ordered an extra long Magazine for it with an IWB Holster. A great setup. I use the standard Magazine for CCW, and carry the long one as a backup.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've had a CW40 for about 6 years now. It is my every day carry. I front pocket carry it with no problem.

I have close to 3,000 rounds down range with it. It always works. Just work the trigger like you would work a double action revolver, and it will serve you well.

:smt071


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I have 2600 flawless rounds through mine. great smooth "Revolver like" trigger. Light, compact and my favorite carry gun.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Update...mine is still running strong. Zero malfunctions to this point. Nicely broken in. Smooth as silk.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

Just bought the Kahr 4043 in December... by internet! The gun is well made, eats anything you feed it and fits well in a pocket holster. Concealability was my #1 reason. What I didn't consider was the size of my hand. I have very big hands and strong wrists but I just can't control this gun! The grip has room for my index finger but less than half of my ring finger. Due to it's light weight, the 40 cal. kicks like a 1911 .45! I've tried everything... even a wrist brace but I can't keep all 6 shots in a 12" area. I did buy 2 extended mags. (6 shot, but 7 shot are also available) and they helped a little bit. 
I think the problem is with such a limited grip, the muzzle kicks up in a big hand and leads to limp-wristing, just to be able to hold on to the gun. It always feels like it will leap out of my hand. This may be a problem of mine only. 
Also there is the trigger. Personally, I found I don't like the DA trigger. It has a light pull but a long travel. The only way I seem to be semi-accurate is to fire with the very tip of my pointer. Not the pad, but the very tip. The trigger guard is so confining that ever shot bruises the top of my first knuckle. After 2 or 3 mags, my knuckle is bleeding.
For someone with small fingers and palms, this gun will fit them well, that is if they can control the kick. The trigger travel is very long. By the time the barrel fires you may not still be on target. I tried a partial pull and managed to put a round into the ceiling! The end of travel creeps up on you. I'm used to SA where there is no resistance until the point of fire. 
Personally I think they should have limited this subcompact to 9mm or less.
Dominic


----------

